# Vitamin K shot after a C-sec??? Why?



## Mom2Madolyn (May 10, 2007)

..........


----------



## thomlynn (Apr 20, 2006)

I think all babies get it unless you ask them not to, section or not. I believe it makes the blood clot and that is why boys *should* have it. I was also under the impression that your body begins to make it after a week and that is why the Jewish tradition waits eight days to circ.


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think that I read like 2 or 3 babies of every 1000 born via c-section are cut by scapel during the procedure. This obviously would warrant the need for Vit K if bleeding was a major issue.

There are other mama's on this board who are a lot more elloquent on the subject of circ than I, although, the procedure itself is slicing off a boys foreskin, which is not only (horrid in my opinion), but also leaves baby at risk for hemhorrage.

Please see post below, I hit enter before I finished posting.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

The vitamin K shot is intended to prevent very rare cases of bleeding in the brain. The drugs you'd be exposed to in a c-section (the epidural and such) can make the bleeding slightly more likely, I believe - that might be why they recommend it (but thomlynn is right, they do routinely give it to all babies, c-section or not, unless you stop them.)

The vitamin K MIGHT also help prevent too much bleeding after a circumcision. But too much bleeding isn't the only risk that comes with circumcision - there's also the risk of meatal stenosis, having to redo a poorly performed circumcision later on, difficulties with sex later in life... I recommend heading over to the circumcision forum and educating yourself thoroughly, before you do anything you can't take back. I wasn't well informed about circumcision when I first got pregnant, and we actually considered having it done until I learned more - I'm soo, sooo glad now that we didn't do that to my baby.

hapersmion


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think that I read like 2 or 3 babies of every 1000 born via c-section are cut by scapel during the procedure. This obviously would warrant the need for Vit K if bleeding was a major issue.

There are other mama's on this board who are a lot more elloquent on the subject of circ than I, although, the procedure itself is slicing off a boys foreskin, which is not only (horrid in my opinion), but also leaves baby at risk for hemhorrage. If I wasn't planning on circ, and baby wasn't injured during delivery, I would not get the Vit K. I would (and do) however, make sure that I am getting adequate intake of Vit K during my pregnancy and post partem (from breastmilk) to ensure that babe will have adequate supplies if bleeding is a problem

Also, not sure exactly why you are not yet pregnant and already determining the need for a subsequent c-section, but unless absolutely medically necessary, there is much research to proving VBAC to be a safe and even (safer) is some (probably most) situations than repeat c-sections. I don't want to be snarky or anything, but please inform yourself if you are being told that you automatically need a c-section. SEEK A SECOND/THIRD OPINION. Previous c-section should not warrant subsequent c-sections in all cases. Please visit the VBAC forum hear, and I'm sure the mamas can give you great resources and information.

I wish I had more specific data to cite for you.

Good Luck TTC .


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

There is also the fact that a c/s can be physically hard on a babe...they don't just "slide out" during a c/s and there can be a lot of tugging/pulling. This can cause bruising and bleeding in some infants. You can certainly decline the k (a lot of mdc mamas do) but in a traumatic birth like a c/s it may be a good idea to get the shot to buffer your babe until they're making enough on their own.

As to the high risk label... a c/s is higer risk than a vaginal birth. It's riskier for the babe (breathing problems, preterm delivery if the /s is scheduled, cuts during surgery, etc) and riskier for mom (it's major surgery after all!). So it's not surprising hospitals treat it that way. What is sad is that care providers and hospitals don't come right out and present it that way. There's a difference between "safe" and "routine" and just because a c/s might be a routine surgery for that hospital it doesn't mean it's safe!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Sometimes the best way to avoid bleeding with a circumcision is to not to it at all.









Maybe a trip over to the circ forum can offer some good, solid evidence-based information on this topic?


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

The rate of fetal laceration during a c-section is more like 2%, which would be about 2 in a hundred, not 2 in a thousand.
Boys don't need vitamin K more than girls; what boys need is the same expectation (as girls) of not having their genitals cut into gratuitously.


----------

